# What factors deactivate the "coldness" of NTs?



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

openedskittles said:


> If you want something from me that I don't want to provide, just use extremely cute girls to procure it.
> 
> Symptoms of exposure to extremely cute girls include:
> - letting my guard down
> ...


This sort of thing. 

I have a thing for furry animals, especially furry puppies.


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like there is no correlation between the differences in J and P.

I think both types find it cute, but are unable to fall for it or lose control over it (when everyone is being serious). A lot of the posts done may have been misinterpreted, or the question itself may have been misinterpreted.


----------



## Jacques Renault (Mar 10, 2010)

Syock said:


> While the video didn't get to me, that would have. She probably would have gotten her way more often than not.


Manipulation of any kind (emotional, physical, mental) can be rather annoying if you spot it and are intent on acting according to your own desires. It just seems like such a waste of time and energy to deal with that sort of behavior (due to it's lack of communicative clarity) compared to a simple request, statement or declaration which will achieve the same results.

In the context of this thread, deep and sincere emotional communication will illicit an uncontrolled emotional response from me. The video presented by calysco is closer to what would produce that sort of thing for me. Perhaps it is a weakness. There are a couple of threads in INTP about that. For those of you who are interested, here are a couple of links:

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/20878-reading-books-crying.html

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/20469-crying-watching-sad-movies.html


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

It had to be done.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, and:










@[email protected]


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

AirMarionette said:


> Oh, and:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, pandas had me sold. I always loved pandas.


----------



## Excido (May 14, 2010)

Jacques Renault said:


> Manipulation of any kind (emotional, physical, mental) can be rather annoying if you spot it and are intent on acting according to your own desires. It just seems like such a waste of time and energy to deal with that sort of behavior (due to it's lack of communicative clarity) compared to a simple request, statement or declaration which will achieve the same results.
> 
> In the context of this thread, deep and sincere emotional communication will illicit an uncontrolled emotional response from me.


I would be well aware that it is manipulative. I just wouldn't and haven't cared in the past in that situation.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

my ENTJ friend can always seem like he has a stick up his ass, but when he see's his cat kippers he goes all baby talk touchy feely


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Actually this is fascinating. So far there's no correlation, but I think the sample pool is too small, and this being an internet forum you can't really control any confounding variables. 

Personally I found both the puppy and chinchilla absolutely adorable (even though it was wasting time and I should get back to my essay and I'm an F).

What about scenes of overcoming adversity? Scenes that inspire strength, courage and human spirit. 






or is it just the LotR war cry that does it for you.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I was waiting for something ridiculously funny to happen in the video. Maybe like a size 13 boot punting the puppy (special fx only of course.................ha). Anyways, no, cute things like that don't affect me in the slightest bit. 

You will never find me speaking "baby talk", not even to a baby. If I ever have children, I'll probably speak to them like rational adults since birth. 

_Hypothetical scenario_
Strange woman at the mall: "Awww you are little cutesy wootsy aren't you? Aren't you!? Yes you are! Yes you areeeeee!"
Me: "My son's a baby not an idiot, lady. Now stop speaking stupid to him."


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Willy said:


> Actually this is fascinating. So far there's no correlation, but I think the sample pool is too small, and this being an internet forum you can't really control any confounding variables.
> 
> Personally I found both the puppy and chinchilla absolutely adorable (even though it was wasting time and I should get back to my essay and I'm an F).
> 
> ...


schmaltz.
psht.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I was waiting for something ridiculously funny to happen in the video. Maybe like a size 13 boot punting the puppy (special fx only of course.................ha). Anyways, no, cute things like that don't affect me in the slightest bit. 

You will never find me speaking "baby talk", not even to a baby. If I ever have children, I'll probably speak to them like rational adults since birth. 

_Hypothetical scenario_
Strange woman at the mall: "Awww you are little cutesy wootsy aren't you? Aren't you!? Yes you are! Yes you areeeeee!"
Me: "My son's a baby not an idiot, lady. Now stop speaking stupid to him."


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Troisi said:


> I was waiting for something ridiculously funny to happen in the video. Maybe like a size 13 boot punting the puppy (special fx only of course.................ha). Anyways, no, cute things like that don't affect me in the slightest bit.
> 
> You will never find me speaking "baby talk", not even to a baby. If I ever have children, I'll probably speak to them like rational adults since birth.
> 
> ...


I was also thinking there was going to be a surprise with the video. Half hoping, really.

I will say this, on the topic of babies. I am not a big baby fan, but newborn mammals of just about any stripe are different. So helpless, they really are fascinating. I was watching this show that featured a hospital nursery for just a few minutes, and remember thinking how incredible the whole "miracle of life" thing is. Infants quickly lose their luster when they begin to fill out, though. I think I had a similar response to a discovery channel show on elephants, when they showed a newborn elephant calf that was born with its back knees locked. It could not get up and the whole herd was torn between moving on without the mother and calf or staying to protect it. To watch the creature, just a day old, dragging itself on its knees after its mother and the mother trying to pick it up to stand correctly in a desperate attempt for survival...that melted my heart. I remember thinking, if I had to choose between the life of an elephant and the life of a person, I would want to know some details about the person....

So maybe I don't do cute...but it is possible to melt my heart....I think there is a form of courage involved with the newly born, even in elephants.:happy:

@ Troisi
Also, my sister, an ESFJ, has a 2 year old. She still talks over-sweetly to him, and it carries over to my children, ages 4, 6, & 8. I bite my tongue for the sake of family relations when she tries her baby talk logic with my kids. "Aw, Junior, if you don't go wash your hands for dinner, you will hurt Grandma's feelings! She worked so hard on this meal!"
"Junior, Grandma's feelings are irrelevant. Get your rear upstairs and wash your hands like you are supposed to." (That exchange happened).


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

AirMarionette said:


> Oh, and:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stripper panda?


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Zic said:


> Stripper panda?


Slightly amusing, but not mushy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Slkmcphee said:


> @ Troisi
> Also, my sister, an ESFJ, has a 2 year old. She still talks over-sweetly to him, and it carries over to my children, ages 4, 6, & 8. I bite my tongue for the sake of family relations when she tries her baby talk logic with my kids. "Aw, Junior, if you don't go wash your hands for dinner, you will hurt Grandma's feelings! She worked so hard on this meal!"
> "Junior, Grandma's feelings are irrelevant. Get your rear upstairs and wash your hands like you are supposed to." (That exchange happened).



As I read this I instinctively did a standing ovation to your honor. Nicely done.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Melt my heart?

Is it ok if the Pomeranian just looked like a fuzzy dog while this still almost brings me to tears 25 years after first hearing about it?

In the 1968 Olympics in Mexico City, Tanzanian runner John Stephen Ahkwari was the last runner in the marathon. He came in about an hour and a half after the winner, practically carrying his leg, as it was so bloodied and bandaged. Film Director Bud Greenspan asked him, “Why did you keep going?” He said, “You don’t understand. My country did not send me 5,000 miles to start a race, they sent me to finish it.”​


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Acts of kindness by friends. Especially if they're cute and female(and maybe looking for something more)


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I normally like animals, though for some reason do I ever take interest in them only when they're doing something interesting, excluding the puppy eyes (you know the one).

Fish are pretty cool though, piranhas to be specific.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't watch the video btw, not into pomeranians and home videos. Well, yes, some things like young animals (_not_ human babies/infants) are cute, but what for? I'd probably 'aw' for 2 seconds then move on.


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

I do have a soft spot for dogs. Except, real dogs, not fake dogs, like that pomeranian. For example, my pit bull, Joan. <3
Also, as much as it kills me to admit it, sometimes little kids kind of get me. Mind you, I'm the type of chick that is completely set against having kids, but dammit, sometimes they're cute.


----------

